# Kritik am PCGHX Clan-TS



## Koyote (2. September 2014)

Hallo,
wir waren zu 6 auf dem PCGHX-TS und haben friedlich mit einem Member aus dem LUXX Forum Euro Truck Simulator 2 Multiplayer gespielt.
Wir waren gerade in einem wichtigen Gespräch über einige Lastkraftwagen. Mitten in der Finanzbesprechung kam ein gewisser User Namens iDurex in den Channel. Nach einem wirren Gespräch (dabei hatte ein Member auchnoch einen starken Asthmaanfall) kamen weitere für uns fremde in den Channel und eine wilde Diskussion ging los (angeblich hat jemand jemanden Angestupst und dies führte zu einem Streit).
Anschließend wurden wir alle vom TS gebannt und das LUXX Mitglied wurde während dem Gespräch sehr unfair behandelt.
Des weiteren hatten wir nach einem Euro-Truck-Simulator-Bereich gefragt und wurden nur verspottet. 
Die anderen Mitglieder werden dazu auch gleich noch weitere Erfahrungen anfügen.

Gruß


----------



## DARK_SESSION (2. September 2014)

Hallo, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Es fand eine regelrechte Diskriminierung gegenüber den Luxx usern statt, nachdem sich der werte Herr Moderator mit einem friedlichen User anlegte und ihn penetrant aufs gröbste beleidigte war bei mir auch die Sympathie vom gesamten Clan verflogen. Ich gehe davon aus dass einige User ein Problem mit dem "Ossi Dialekt" haben, und daher der Streit entfachte. Man konnte nicht sachlich diskutieren da wir ohne Warnung direkt vom Server ausgeschlossen wurden, das ist tatsächlich sehr unvorteilhaft. Wir bitten um eine Entschuldigung und einen Unban.


----------



## watercooled (2. September 2014)

Muss meinen vorpostern zustimmen. Eine Unerhörte Frechheit das man während einer ganz normalen TS Session 
(wohlgemerkt waren wir alleine! in einem Channel) urplötzlich gebannt wurden weil wir anscheinend andere User nerven würden.

Noch dazu wurden @Pseudoephedrin und ich am Nachmittag gegen 12 Uhr von iDurex und Tombiest oder wie auch immer der Typ hiess,
wie damals ´45 ins Ecke gedrängt und unsere iP Andressen verfolgt. Kenne mich damit nicht so ganz aus aber Frage mich ob das so ganz legal ist.

Ich erbitte ebenfalls eine Stellungnahme und würde mich über einen unban freuen.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (2. September 2014)

Da muss ich zustimmen, ich kenne keine andere Lösung!


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (2. September 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen, ich kenne keine andere Lösung!



da stand aber eben was ganz anderes............


----------



## DARK_SESSION (2. September 2014)

Ja sorry, hab mich etwas im Ton vergriffen es aber rechtzeitig gemerkt. War noch etwas angespannt wegen der Situation.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. September 2014)

Es beruht immer auf Gegenseitigkeit. Aber das man als User sinnlos betextet wird und es dann den anderen vorwirft und wie watercooled erwähnte, Dinge mit der IP angestellt werden ist nicht die feine Art.


----------



## kero81 (2. September 2014)

Macht ihr hier ein Faß auf. Mir wäre das viel zu blöde. Ich würd mir meinen Teil denken und mich da nie wieder blicken lassen. Zumal ihr hier eh kein großes Feedback bekommen werdet seitens PCGH...


----------



## pcghxeXam (3. September 2014)

Hey!
kurzes Statement vom Management.

Ich war ebenfalls im Channel und habe mir die "Diskussion" mal angehört. Nachdem ich gemerkt habe dass ihr euch einfach nur lustig über uns gemacht habt und grade mit dem toll inszenierten Asthmaanfall völlig vom Thema abgelenkt habt, habe ich dann schließlich veranlasst euch zu bannen. Wir haben besseres zu tun als mit Leuten zu "diskutieren" die von vorn herein nur unsinn im Schilde führen.

Wenn iDurex oder sonst irgendeiner etwas mit euren IPs angestellt haben soll, hat das definitiv mit nichts mit unserem Management zu tun.

Schönen Abend noch.
MaXe, PCGHX-Clan


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

Danke für dein Feedback.  Ich kann auch nur soviel sagen, wie ich geschrieben habe. Ich bin noch kurzweilen aus dem Channel raus, da ich gemerkt habe, dass es nicht gut geht. Aber das sich die Situation soch hochschauckelt hätte ich nich gedacht, ich war dann nur etwas über den "rauen" Umgangston verwundert. Und dass alle aus dem Channel gebannt wurden.

Gruß


----------



## kero81 (3. September 2014)

Gebannt geht halt schneller als zu Diskutieren. Armutszeugnis, vor allem das Argument "Wir haben besseres zu tun". 

GZ zu deinem ersten Beitrag hier im Forum pcghxeXam...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

Auf gewisse Art und Weise kann ich das verstehen. Aber man sollte doch dann nur die Bannen, die auch wirklich was damit zu tun haben.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. September 2014)

pcghxeXam schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gemerkt habe dass ihr euch einfach nur lustig über uns gemacht habt und grade mit dem toll inszenierten Asthmaanfall völlig vom Thema abgelenkt habt, habe ich dann schließlich veranlasst euch zu bannen. Wir haben besseres zu tun als mit Leuten zu "diskutieren" die von vorn herein nur unsinn im Schilde führen.


 
@kero81
Das ist der springende Punkt, die Leute dort im Management machen da ihren Job. Wer das ******* macht hat da nichts zu suchen, die Leute investieren ihre Freizeit in den Clan. Weshalb sollten die Diskutieren wenn es nichts zu diskutieren gibt. Die Leute waren ja anscheinend nicht bereit dazu allso gibt es keine Diskussion und nen Bann. Es gibt kein Grund sich auf der Nase rumtanzen zu lassen.


----------



## kero81 (3. September 2014)

Du verstehst mich nicht...

Nach dieser Aktion sehe ich das (OMG wie einegbildet) Management Team (also seid ihr total tolle Manager mit Anzug und so) als totale Lachnummer! Mimimi, es gibt nix zu diskutieren Mimimi also bannen wir Mimimi. Wie die kleienen Kinder. Warum nehmt ihr den Leuten nicht einfach die Rechte zum Anstupsen...

Ach, was schreib ich hier eigentlich. Mir ist das doch Latte was auf dem blöden TS da von euch abgeht. Ich war da einmal zum D3 zocken und die Leute, die ich gern wieder hören möchte sind da auch schon lange nemma zu finden. Hm, warum wohl...


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. September 2014)

So als Vollkommen nicht beteiligter auch mal meine Meinung zu sowas.

Bannen kann eigentlich m.E immer nur das letzte Mittel sein.
Insbesondere in einem Streitgespräch kommt es ziemlich kindisch rüber wenn man die gegnerische Partei bannt. Denn Bannen ist wie Capslock oder Fett Schreiben und heißt mir gehen die Argumente aus. Wenn man nicht miteinander reden will dann geht man halt in einen anderen Channel und die Sache ist geregelt. Es waren ja offensichtlich zwei unterschiedliche Gruppen.

Wenn das "Management" das Anstupsen stört, dann hat das "Management" wohl bei der TS3 Rechteverwaltung ziemlich gepennt. Denn warum können die Anstupsenden Personen das überhaupt 

Ganz davon abgesehen ist ein "Permanenter" TS3 Bann lächerlich, weil er nicht existent ist. Es gibt für TS3 schlicht und ergreifend nämlich keine Möglichkeit jemanden Permanent zu Bannen. Denn sowohl ein ID als auch ein IP Bann ist in weniger als einer Minute ausgehebelt.
Insbesondere wenn die "Kundschaft" so wie in diesem Forum ein gewisses Computer Wissen mitbringt.

Alles in allem Stellt sich die Gesamtsituation aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls als Kindergarten dar. Ich an Stelle der gebannten würde jedoch einfach auf einen anderen Server wechseln, denn mit dem "Management" würde ich persönlich dann wohl gar nichts zu tun haben wollen.


----------



## watercooled (3. September 2014)

Wenn sich hier jemand kindisch benimmt dann doch bitte euer tolles "management". 
Sobald man auf den Server kommt stürzen sich die TS Admins auf einen und bedrängen einen wiederholt mit Fragen wie:

"Kann man euch helfen?" "Was ist denn mit euch los?" "Was macht ihr hier?" usw.

Man hätte ja drüber reden können, aber scheinbar seid ihr dazu nicht in der Lage...


----------



## Teutonnen (3. September 2014)

wir reden schon von 46.4.113.236 oder? Falls nein - ignorieren bitte.



Spoiler



Ich hatte letztens auch eine ganz eigenartige Begebenheit auf diesem Server gehabt. Gemütlich mit wem LoL DuoQ gespielt. Irgendwann kommt einer in den Channel und will wissen, wer wir sind, was wir hier machen usw. Vermutlich ein Admin, aber keine Ahnung, wer's war - Das TS-Fenster lag nunmal hinter dem LoL-Clienten.

Ich hab geantwortet, dass ich von der pcgh bin und den Typen auf das TS eingeladen htte, um eben DuoQ zu spielen und dass ich gerade in einem Ranked steckte, weshalb ich keine Lust hätte, jetzt mit ihm zu diskutieren. Zwei Minuten später sind drei, vier Leute in den Raum gejoint und haben einfach nur Radau gemacht (ins Mikro geblasen, "isch fikk deine muddäh"- und "Boah seid ihr schlecht ey, doofe Bronzies"-Kommentare losgelassen... derartige Spielereien halt). 
Einer hatte den einfallsreichen Namen "MuddaFotzenFigga" und einer kam als "[PCGH] Tim". Den Rest hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Das kann's doch net sein. 





pcghxeXam schrieb:


> Hey!
> kurzes Statement vom Management.
> Wir haben besseres zu tun als mit Leuten zu "diskutieren" die von vorn herein nur unsinn im Schilde führen.


 
Dann diskutiert doch einfach nicht mit ihnen? Wenn die Leute in einem eigenen Channel ihren (eurer Meinung nach) geistigen Dünnpfiff rauslassen, stört das die Leute in den anderen Channels doch nicht. Ihr wisst schon: "Leben und leben lassen". Ihr wärt vermutlich auch nicht begeistert, wenn ihr gerade in einer Runde steckt, jemand joint euren Channel und geht euch auf den Sender.


----------



## watercooled (3. September 2014)

Sowas ist wirklich blöd. Haben die TS Mods was mit PCGH am Hut? Also sind die hier vertreten?


----------



## xPsyGamerx (3. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> wir reden schon von 46.4.113.236 oder? Falls nein - ignorieren bitte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann wurdet ihr von irgendwelchen Witzbolden getrollt. Wenn die Leute keinen Tag vor dem naben haben (Man kann sich ja im Nicknamen einen Fake-Tag machen) oder die keiner Servergruppe zugewiesen ist, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass das Trolle sind. Gibts überall. 

Ich verstehe gerade gar nicht, weshalb die "Geschädigten" sich so aufregen und dann noch nach dem Statement weiterhin noch pumpe Antworten geben die in meinen Augen das Management nur provozieren sollen. 

Ich kann nicht glauben das Leute ohne wirklichen Grund von einem TS perma-gebannt wird wie hier dargestellt. Auch verstehe ich den Sinn von diesem Thread hier - was ist das Ziel des Ersteller? Möchten diese entbannt werden? Anscheinend ist das denen ja egal.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. September 2014)

xPsyGamerx schrieb:


> Dann wurdet ihr von irgendwelchen Witzbolden getrollt. Wenn die Leute keinen Tag vor dem naben haben (Man kann sich ja im Nicknamen einen Fake-Tag machen) oder die keiner Servergruppe zugewiesen ist, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass das Trolle sind. Gibts überall.


Wie gesagt, mindestens einer hatte eins. Servergruppe -> PCGH.



xPsyGamerx schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gerade gar nicht, weshalb die  "Geschädigten" sich so aufregen und dann noch nach dem Statement  weiterhin noch pumpe Antworten geben die in meinen Augen das Management  nur provozieren sollen.


Sie wurden eben in ihren Augen ungerecht behandelt. Ob das stimmt oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht dabei war - aber dennoch steht es jedem frei, ihre Kritik anzubringen, solange es nicht persönlich wird. 



xPsyGamerx schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht glauben das Leute ohne  wirklichen Grund von einem TS perma-gebannt wird wie hier dargestellt.  Auch verstehe ich den Sinn von diesem Thread hier - was ist das Ziel des  Ersteller? Möchten diese entbannt werden? Anscheinend ist das denen ja  egal.


 Sie sprechen einen (in ihren Augen) Missstand an. Ist doch legitim?


----------



## xPsyGamerx (3. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Sie sprechen einen (in ihren Augen) Missstand an. Ist doch legitim?


 
Aber bitte nicht auf so eine provokante Art. Jetzt haben sie den "Missstand angesprochen" und dann? Dann heißt es aber wieder "Ach, was schreib ich hier eigentlich. Mir ist das doch Latte was auf dem blöden TS da von euch abgeht."
Nach der Aussage steht für mich als Außenstehender fest: Sache geregelt. 



> Nach dieser Aktion sehe ich das (OMG wie einegbildet) Management Team (also seid ihr total tolle Manager mit Anzug und so) als totale Lachnummer! Mimimi, es gibt nix zu diskutieren Mimimi also bannen wir Mimimi. Wie die kleienen Kinder. Warum nehmt ihr den Leuten nicht einfach die Rechte zum Anstupsen...



Ich möchte dich @kero81 nicht beleidigen, aber nach dieser Aussage frage ich mich, wer wirklich das kleine Kind ist. 


Wegen ein mal aus versehen anstupsen wird man denke ich nicht von dem TS gebannt. Das kann und will ich nicht glauben. Vorallem kein Perma-Ban. Und warum sollte man wegen ein paar Fremde (für die aktiven Leute im TS Fremde) neue Channel erstellen bzw. warum sollte man die Servergruppenrechte umändern? Wenn es ja schon immer funktioniert hat - der ClanTS existiert ja nicht erst seit letzter Woche.


----------



## Offset (3. September 2014)

Ich möchte mal etwas in den Raum werfen: Warum erstellt ihr euch keinen eigenen ts server? So schwer ist das nicht und ihr habt dann eure Ruhe, gebt das Pw nur an Personen die es haben sollen und fertig. ^^


----------



## watercooled (3. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Sie wurden eben in ihren Augen ungerecht behandelt. Ob das stimmt oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht dabei war - aber dennoch steht es jedem frei, ihre Kritik anzubringen, solange es nicht persönlich wird.
> 
> Sie sprechen einen (in ihren Augen) Missstand an. Ist doch legitim?



Genauso war es gedacht. Aber wird wohl eh nix nützen. Von meiner Warte aus ist das Thema durch.

@xPsyGamerx: Wo sind wir hier bitte provozierend!?


----------



## Koyote (3. September 2014)

xPsyGamerx schrieb:


> Dann wurdet ihr von irgendwelchen Witzbolden getrollt. Wenn die Leute keinen Tag vor dem naben haben (Man kann sich ja im Nicknamen einen Fake-Tag machen) oder die keiner Servergruppe zugewiesen ist, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass das Trolle sind. Gibts überall.
> 
> Ich verstehe gerade gar nicht, weshalb die "Geschädigten" sich so aufregen und dann noch nach dem Statement weiterhin noch pumpe Antworten geben die in meinen Augen das Management nur provozieren sollen.
> 
> Ich kann nicht glauben das Leute ohne wirklichen Grund von einem TS perma-gebannt wird wie hier dargestellt. Auch verstehe ich den Sinn von diesem Thread hier - was ist das Ziel des Ersteller? Möchten diese entbannt werden? Anscheinend ist das denen ja egal.


 Naja, du kannst dir ja mal ansehen, seit wann ich auf PCGH bin und die anderen Mitbeteiligten auch.
Wir wollten eben zusammen in Ruhe ETS2 spielen und dabei quatschen. Gut, da wir ja schon einige Zeit im PCGH sind dachten wir uns, können wir ja aufm Clanserver von PCGH quatschen.
Dort scheint man aber irgendwie nicht wirklich willkommen zu sein und dazu wird man auchnoch einfach gebannt. Man hätte uns ja (weil wir ja angeblich was gemacht haben)... Einfach alle Rechte entziehen können und uns einfach in nen ETS2 Channel stecken können, dann wäre alles gut gewesen und jeder hat seine Ruhe. Aber nein, man wird dumm von der Seite angemacht und gebannt. 

Der Thread diente eigentlich der Aussprache bzw. Diskussion mit den netten Herren vom TS. Leider scheinen diese ja nichtmal im PCGH aktiv zu sein 

Ansonsten ist es vielleicht auch ein schöner Einblick für Leute, die dem PCGH Clan beitreten wollen. Diesen kann ich nämlich nur raten es sein zu lassen. Da kann man sich auch gleich im Kindergarten nen Platz sichern. Echt lächerlich, was das für ein "Clan" ist. 

Gruß Koyote


----------



## Shona (3. September 2014)

So ich muss mich da auch mal als Außenstehnde zu Wort melden.

@pcghxeXam dein Verhalten als jemand aus dem Management ist inakzeptabel und wärst du bei uns im TS darin, dann wärst du mit so einem Verhalten die längste Zeit mit Adminrechten versehen!
Gerade wenn man sich zum "diskutieren" Zeit nimmt kommt man auch zu einem Ergebnis. Hatte selbst schon einige solcher Situationen und dann wurden alle in einem Channel gepackt, zusammengeschissen und dann hab ich sie diskutieren lassen. Das Ergebnis war das sich alle Entschuldig haben, jeder seine Rechte behalten hat und danach Frieden auf dem TS war.

Wenn du keine Zeit hast eine anständige Diskussion zu führen, dann solltest du vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken deinen Posten abzugeben an jemanden der mehr interesse hat und vielleicht auch mit den Rechten umgehen kann.



xPsyGamerx schrieb:


> Wegen ein mal aus versehen anstupsen wird man denke ich nicht von dem TS gebannt. Das kann und will ich nicht glauben. Vorallem kein Perma-Ban. Und warum sollte man wegen ein paar Fremde (für die aktiven Leute im TS Fremde) neue Channel erstellen bzw. warum sollte man die Servergruppenrechte umändern? Wenn es ja schon immer funktioniert hat - der ClanTS existiert ja nicht erst seit letzter Woche.


Es haben hier mehrere Leute das selbe geschrieben, das es nunmal so passiert ist. Da sich nur einer aus dem "Management" gemeldet hat der dabei war heisst das wohl das es absicht war das er sie gebannt hat.

Wieso soll man keinen neuen Channel für Fremde auf dem TS machen? Was spricht den dagegen? Habt ihr irgendwie vor etwas Angst?
Warum muss man da gleich die Servergruppenrechte ändern?

Mal ganz ehrlich wenn man so mit "Fremden" umgeht dann brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn hier die Leute das "Management" kritisiert.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. September 2014)

Ich muss jetzt mal ein wenig OT Betreiben. 

Nachdem ich mir das PCGH Clanforum hier mal angesehen habe musste ich feststellen, das nur 2 Themen aus dem Jahr 2013 existieren und alle anderen Themen aus dem Jahr 2011 stammen. So auch die letzten Protokolle von Clan besprechungen. Das "Manegment" musste sich zum Posten sogar erst hier im Forum registrieren.

Zusammenfassend würde ich jetzt einfach mal sagen, das die Leute die sich PCGH-Clan nennen im Prinzip nichts mit dem PCGH-Forum zu tun haben, bis auf eine zufällige Namensgleichheit und vermutlich vor Uhrzeiten mal einen teils gleichen Memberbestand.

Dem "Management" wünsche ich auf jedenfall weiterhin viel Spaß beim PC-Spielen und vertraue darauf das mit zunehmendem Alter auch die geistige Reife weiter wächst.

Die "Gebannten" dürfen sich bei Interesse gerne mal mit einer PN an mich wenden. Denn auf 10 Leute mehr oder weniger kommt es auf dem TS3 meiner langjährigen GW bzw. jetzt GW2 Gilde auch nicht an, die Kapazitäten auf dem TS3 sind dort mehr als ausreichend.
Mehr als einen Channel haben wir da auch und ich sehe mich durchaus in der Lage, sollte es einmal knapp werden einen zusätzlichen zu erstellen. 

Nun zurück zum Thema.

Ich denke das hier alle Argumente vorgebracht wurden ?! insofern stelle ich mal die Frage in den Raum ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist hier weiter zu diskutieren. Ich persönlich halte das zumindest für fraglich und denke ehr, das das ganze früher oder später in Streit/Beleidigungen abdriften dürfte. Zumindest wenn hier doch noch mehr Leute des "Managements" Stellung beziehen sollten.


----------



## xPsyGamerx (3. September 2014)

@Shona Super wie du deinen TS leitest  mach weiter so. Schön das du auch auf unserem TS warst und das Management (vor allem Maxe) kennen gelernt hast und über seine Fähigkeiten im Clan bescheid weist. Kannst ja die IP hier im Thread raussuchen und dem netten Maxe das persönlich sagen. 

@Koyote Dieser Thread hat bei uns im Clan schon eine große Runde gemacht, keine Angst. Heute wurde im TS mehr über das Thema geredet als gezockt wurde. 




TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal ein wenig OT Betreiben.
> 
> Nachdem ich mir das PCGH Clanforum hier mal angesehen habe musste ich feststellen, das nur 2 Themen aus dem Jahr 2013 existieren und alle anderen Themen aus dem Jahr 2011 stammen. So auch die letzten Protokolle von Clan besprechungen. Das "Manegment" musste sich zum Posten sogar erst hier im Forum registrieren.
> 
> Zusammenfassend würde ich jetzt einfach mal sagen, das die Leute die sich PCGH-Clan nennen im Prinzip nichts mit dem PCGH-Forum zu tun haben, bis auf eine zufällige Namensgleichheit und vermutlich vor Uhrzeiten mal einen teils gleichen Memberbestand.


 
Du bist ja super über den Clan informiert. Dann hättest du auch gewusst, das wir eine Homepage haben und ein eigenes Forum: PCGHX-Clan - Forum
Der Clan besteht zum Großteil aus Leuten aus der PCGH Community, Lesern und Leuten die über andere Wege zu uns gestoßen sind. SiQ z.B. war sehr aktiv HIER im Forum, hat aber das Management verlassen. Der letzte Beitrag (nicht Sichtbar im PCGHX-Clan Forum für Nicht-Mitglieder) war heute um 17:19. 

Ich hab mal in der Ban-Liste geschaut und da wurden nur 2 Leute gestern gebannt. 

Seit wann ist es verboten im TS auf "Client Verbindungsinformationen" zu gehen und die IP zu googeln? 

Muss man nicht nach einem schweren Asthmaanfall ins Krankenhaus oder zum Arzt? Ich war zu der Zeit leider in der Fahrschule, weshalb ich hier nur von Aussagen beider Seiten, im TS und hier im Forum beziehe. 

MfG
Psy | Mitglied im PCGHX-Clan, Squadleader CSGO Team 2 (kein Mitglied vom Management)


----------



## Shona (3. September 2014)

xPsyGamerx schrieb:


> @Shona Super wie du deinen TS leitest  mach weiter so. Schön das du auch auf unserem TS warst und das Management (vor allem Maxe) kennen gelernt hast und über seine Fähigkeiten im Clan bescheid weist. Kannst ja die IP hier im Thread raussuchen und dem netten Maxe das persönlich sagen.


 Alleine die Beiträge hier sagen mir das euer Management mal neu besetzt werden sollte da muss ich niemanden erst kennen lernen.
Warum sollte ich auch in diesen TS gehen? Alleine das ich wegen dem "Clan" hier im Forum eine Verwarnung wegen der TS IP unserer Community bekommen habe sagt mir das bei euch was nicht stimmt oder ihr einfach nur Angst vor anderen Communities/Clans habt.



xPsyGamerx schrieb:


> Du bist ja super über den Clan informiert. Dann hättest du auch gewusst, das wir eine Homepage haben und ein eigenes Forum


 Aha und warum steht dann nirgendwo hier was? (Wusste davon auch nichts und ich bin schon seit 2008 hier im Forum)
Wieso gibt es hier immer noch Forenregeln bezüglich des "Clans" und des verbotes Werbung für ander Clans/Communites zu machen?
Wenn ihr eine eigenen Homepage habt und euch somit von PCGH abgekapselt habt, dann sollte euer "Management" das auch mal komplett durchziehen und alles bezüglich des Clans hier entfernen lassen.

Achja und du bist kein Mitglied von Management, also solltest du dich zurükhalten und mal die Leute reinholen die dafür verantwortlich sind oder bist du deren Papagei?


----------



## xPsyGamerx (3. September 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Alleine die Beiträge hier sagen mir das euer Management mal neu besetzt werden sollte da muss ich niemanden erst kennen lernen.
> Warum sollte ich auch in diesen TS gehen? Alleine das ich wegen dem "Clan" hier im Forum eine Verwarnung wegen der TS IP unserer Community bekommen habe sagt mir das bei euch was nicht stimmt oder ihr einfach nur Angst vor anderen Communities/Clans habt.
> 
> 
> ...


Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch darauf zu Antworten?

Natürlich haben wir Angst vor dir, deshalb haben wir einen Mod geholt um "dich außer Gefecht zu setzen" ... 

Wie wäre es mit dir im Management? Kannst dich ja mal gerne im Forum bewerben.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. September 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Alleine die Beiträge hier sagen mir das euer Management mal neu besetzt werden sollte da muss ich niemanden erst kennen lernen.
> Warum sollte ich auch in diesen TS gehen? Alleine das ich wegen dem "Clan" hier im Forum eine Verwarnung wegen der TS IP unserer Community bekommen habe sagt mir das bei euch was nicht stimmt oder ihr einfach nur Angst vor anderen Communities/Clans habt.



Den raff ich auch nicht. Zitat aus den Forenregeln:


> Werbung für Spiele-Clans bzw. Spiele-Clan-Seiten (Ausnahme PCGHX-Clan).  Ebenso gilt dies für eigen- oder fremdbetriebene Server, *soweit  kommerzielle Interessen dahinter stehen*.



 "Eigen- oder fremdbetriebener Server" sehe ich ja ein, das trifft auf TS-Server zu, aber was ist an einer TS-IP kommerziell? Habt ihr dort ein Abomodell? 
Ein TS-Server ist weder ein Spiele-Clan oder eine Spiele-Clan-Seite sondern einfach ein TS-Server.


----------



## Captn (3. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Den raff ich auch nicht. Zitat aus den Forenregeln:
> 
> "Eigen- oder fremdbetriebener Server" sehe ich ja ein, das trifft auf TS-Server zu, aber was ist an einer TS-IP kommerziell? Habt ihr dort ein Abomodell?
> Ein TS-Server ist weder ein Spiele-Clan oder eine Spiele-Clan-Seite sondern einfach ein TS-Server.



Zumal ich außer ein zwei mal nix von dem Clan hier gelesen hab, obwohl ich ja des Öfteren auch mal im CSGO-Sammeltread poste. 

Wenn der Clan also selbst so geringfügig Werbung betreibt, dann kann man die Regelung auch sein lassen.
Aber bei dem was man hier herausliest, bleibe ich auch lieber erstmal dabei mit den Leuten aus genanntem Thread zu spielen. Das sind ja Zustände, man man.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. September 2014)

xPsyGamerx schrieb:


> Muss man nicht nach einem schweren Asthmaanfall ins Krankenhaus oder zum Arzt?


 
Wieso sollte man? Medikamente hat man als Asthmatiker ja normalerweise bereits zu Hause. Was soll der Arzt denn machen wenn der Anfall vorüber ist?
Zum Arzt musst du nur wenn der Asthma Anfall anhält und nicht abklingt.

Ansonsten kann der nämlich auch nur sagen "Das ist ja schön zu Wissen das Sie einen Anfall hatten und jetzt gehen Sie doch bitte wieder nach Hause, denn ich habe genug andere Patienten."


----------



## pcghxeXam (3. September 2014)

Hallo nochmal!

Ich weiß nicht was diese Leute davon haben den Ruf des Clans und dessen Managements (wie soll man es sonst nennen) zu schädigen. Sorry Leute ihr habt den betroffenen Member genervt anschließend sind wir zu euch in den Channel gekommen haben versucht mit euch zu reden. Ihr habt euch über uns lustig gemacht und wart nicht ernst. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Euch unsere Stammember weiter belästigen lassen oder Störenfriede und Trolls (für mich wart ihr mit eurem Benehmen nichts anderes) entfernen?

Wir sind also keiner Diskussion aus dem Weg gegangen. Das waren die netten Kollegen die hier einen Aufstand proben. Sicherlich hätt ich ihnen auch die Rechte entziehen und wenn ich das hier so lese hätt ich das evtl. auch tun sollen aber wer weiß was die dann gemacht hätten. Ich habe bisher in meiner fast 2 Jährigen Amtszeit kaum 10 Leute bannen müssen.

Schade, dass viele Leute hier drauf einsteigen und solche übertriebenen Geschichten auch noch für voll nehmen. Jeder ist auf unserem TS willkommen, wenn er sich auch an die Regeln halten kann. Zu diesen Regeln zählt nunmal der ordentliche Umgang miteinander und Respekt. Wenn ihr also meint einen Member 5mal in 3 Minuten anstupsen zu müssen, einfach weil ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt und euch dann auch noch wie kleine Kinder verhaltet wenn man versucht euch zum aufhören zu bitten dann tut mir auch nicht mehr Leid.

MfG MaXe


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

Das ist nachvollziehbar.

Aber was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum gleich alle aus dem Channel gebannt wurden. Ich bin, als einige aus dem Managment reingejoint sind in den Channel, auch mit reingejoint und ich habe lediglich gefragt, warum es so verbal aussfallend wurde und schon wurden alle gebannt. Das konnte ich leider nicht ganz nachvollziehen zumal man dann schon die User rauspicken muss, die auch wirklich den TS-Verkehr gebannt haben.


----------



## Frankie2510 (3. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mich hier mal einschalten. Bei uns wird sicher keiner vom TS einfach so mal gebannt. Aber man sollte sich, wenn man schon die Möglichkeit bekommt einen TS - Server zu benutzen, auch gegnüber denen, die den Server betreiben, entsprechend verhalten.

Wenn die betroffenen Personen das möchten, könnt ihr euch ja nochmal melden, um Mißverständnisse auszuräumen. Ich würde ein Gespräch mit den 6 betroffnen Gästen und Mitgliedern unseres Managements vorschlagen. Ich persönlich bin morgen abend im TS, ihr könnt ja hier nochmal posten, wenn ihr das machen möchtet. Ich werde mich dann nochmal mit Maxe in Verbindung setzen, da er ja der war, der euch gebannt hat.

Von irgendwelchem "verfolgen von IP - Adressen" kann ich auch nur sagen, dass wir uns davon distanzieren. Sollte es aber trotzdem vorkommen, dass hier einer unserer Member unfug treibt, werden wir das entsprechend ahnden.

Gruß Frankie

Management PCGHX-Clan


----------



## watercooled (3. September 2014)

Frankie2510 schrieb:


> Von irgendwelchem "verfolgen von IP - Adressen" kann ich auch nur sagen, dass wir uns davon distanzieren. Sollte es aber trotzdem vorkommen, dass hier einer unserer Member unfug treibt, werden wir das entsprechend ahnden.
> 
> Gruß Frankie
> 
> Management PCGHX-Clan



Dann klopf mal iDurex und Tombsie auf die Finger.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. September 2014)

Frankie2510 schrieb:


> Wenn die betroffenen Personen das möchten, könnt ihr euch ja nochmal melden, um Mißverständnisse auszuräumen. Ich würde ein Gespräch mit den 6 betroffnen Gästen und Mitgliedern unseres Managements vorschlagen. Ich persönlich bin morgen abend im TS, ihr könnt ja hier nochmal posten, wenn ihr das machen möchtet. Ich werde mich dann nochmal mit Maxe in Verbindung setzen, da er ja der war, der euch gebannt hat.



Das ist doch mal ein sinnvoller Vorschlag. Daumen hoch dafür!


----------



## DerBusch13 (3. September 2014)

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Teutonnen (3. September 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> EDIT: Er hat es sogar zugegeben xD


 
Das könnte je nach dem heikel werden, wenn das Geständnis vorliegt^^
§ 303b StGB Computersabotage - dejure.org


----------



## watercooled (3. September 2014)

Jetzt schlägt der Thread doch endlich mal die richtige Richtung ein.


----------



## kero81 (4. September 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> Nun IDurex hat mich auch schon 1-2mal gddost... Und ich bin Member de Clans
> 
> EDIT: Er hat es sogar zugegeben xD


 
OMG, wird ja immer toller hier... Du scheinst es ja extrem (Haha Wortwitz) lustig zu finden was da bei euch abgeht.


----------



## xPsyGamerx (4. September 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> Nun IDurex hat mich auch schon 1-2mal gddost... Und ich bin Member de Clans
> 
> EDIT: Er hat es sogar zugegeben xD


 
Ich habe gehört, dass du selber gesagt hast, dass dein Router regelmäßig abkackt und du disconnectest. 

Ich war heute mit ihm auch in einem Channel und hatte im TS einen Timeout. Ist das der Beweis, dass er mir ein paar Böse Pakete zugeschickt hat? 


Allein wegen der Reaktion von einem der "Geschädigten" bzw. der Schadenfreude die dahinter steckt klinke ich mich hier mal aus. Wir mir langsam etwas zu blöd. Ich sollte meine Zeit nicht in sowas dummes investieren.


----------



## Shona (4. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Den raff ich auch nicht. Zitat aus den Forenregeln:
> 
> 
> "Eigen- oder fremdbetriebener Server" sehe ich ja ein, das trifft auf TS-Server zu, aber was ist an einer TS-IP kommerziell? Habt ihr dort ein Abomodell?
> Ein TS-Server ist weder ein Spiele-Clan oder eine Spiele-Clan-Seite sondern einfach ein TS-Server.


Jup Abomodell,  für jedes schimpfwort muss mann 2 cent abdrücken [emoji38] 

Um ehrlich zu sein ich weiß es nicht.  Die HP aus dem Profil wurde entfernt,  weil ich im Copyright der Homepage bzw.  des Designs stehe und anscheinend der Schutz geistigen Eigentums mittlerweile Kommerziell ist auch wenn das ein Free-Design ist. 

Warum die TS-IP aus der Signatur entfernt wurde, weiß ich bis heute nicht da sie  knapp 2 Jahren  drin war und nur verändert wurde wegen Root-Server wechsel. 


Auch gibt es sonst keine kommerzielle Werbung,  da wir eher geben als nehmen. 

Seit dem es Left4Dead 2 gibt sponsern wir einen Server mit unbegrenzter Slotanzahl. Ein Kumpel hat sogar extra ein Webinterface geschrieben damit der Admin des Servers dort den Server updaten/stoppen/starten kann (Hat er am Ende als Studienarbeit benutzt). Wenn noch platz auf der Root wäre,  dann hätte ich xnovolinex hier aus dem forum einen server seiner Wahl zur verfügung gestellt,  aber leider müssen wir ein wenig backup haben damit  unsere eigenen server problemlos laufen. 

 Zu den Steam Sales verschenke ich immer Spiele an die User bei uns und auch zwischendurch kann dies passieren (Bundles) das mal spiele verschenkt werden.
Vor kurzem hat ein User bei uns das 5er Pack Killing Floor gekauft und die restlichen 4 verschenkt und weil ein einzelner User  leer ausging hab ich das dann noch heimlich im Hintergrund diesem geschenkt.
Ergebnis: Stundenlanges gemeinsams zocken auf dem eigenen server den ich wieder reaktiviert habe

Würde einer zu uns in den ts kommen und einen eigenen channel wollen,  dann  würde ich den erstellen mit dem link zu den ts regeln und wenn sich daran nicht  gehalten wird ist der  channel weg, so einfach ist das da muss man keinen bannen.

Bis dato gab es auch nie probleme eher  das Gegenteil war der fall und man zockt am Ende dann sogar mal was zusammen

Edit:
Zum PCGHX Clan TS muss ich noch sagen, warum haben Gäste das Recht "anstupsen" zu nutzen?
Wenn man das nicht ausschaltet bei dieser Gruppe dann ist man selbst Schuld und muss hier nicht den großen Willi spielen und unschuldige User bannen die vll sich verklickt haben und ansich jemand anderes anstupsen wollten. Ist mir selbst schon passiert, auch das ich in Steam jemand zu einem Spiel einlade obwohl ich das gar nicht wollte.

Des Weiteren kann man bei uns auch keine Admins anstupsen, verschieben, kicken oder bannen. Sollte jemand meinen den TS zu hacken und sich SA zu geben dann sorgt unser Bot dafür und kickt ihn vom server.
Sollte jemand versuchen einen DDOS auf unseren Root zu schmeissen dann sorgt mein Anbieter dafür das er Probleme bekommt und das nicht zu knapp, wenn es nur ein miserabler DDOS ist von einem der meint er lönnte DDOS wird das ganze so oder so geblockt.

Bis dato hatten wir nur einmal Probleme mit nem DDOS und das war nicht auf unseren Server sondern auf einen anderen und der war so schlimm das alle Rootserver lahm gesetzt wurden. Der Verursachen des DDOS und der "Mieter" des Root Server durften sie dann auf post freuen.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, das wenn im PCGHX Clan jemand ist der DDOS Attacken macht, dann stimmt bei euch gewaltig was nicht und das resultat eines DDOS ist nunmal ein disconnect wegen fehlender Verbindung da muss man sich jetzt nicht rausreden oder das ganze dem betroffenen User zuschieben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

Frankie2510 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich muss mich hier mal einschalten. Bei uns wird sicher keiner vom TS einfach so mal gebannt. Aber man sollte sich, wenn man schon die Möglichkeit bekommt einen TS - Server zu benutzen, auch gegnüber denen, die den Server betreiben, entsprechend verhalten.
> 
> ...


 Hallo,

ich würde doch gern noch einmal mit euch reden.  Habe leider jetzt erst Zeit.

Gruß


----------



## Frankie2510 (5. September 2014)

Hallo Pseudoephedrin,

wir können gerne nochmal alles in Ruhe besprechen, ich persönlich muss am Wochenende arbeiten, kann aber am Montag oder Dienstag. Geb mir grad bescheid, wann du kannst, dann versuche ich das einzurichten. Bis dahin werde ich dann auch mit den anderen Kollegen gesprochen haben, um mir selbst einen Überblick zu verschaffen.

Frankie

Management PCGHX-Clan


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin da relativ flexibel. Da würde ich mich nach dir richten. Ich hätte auch jetzt Zeit. Aber wie gesagt, ich richte mich nach dir. 

Gruß


----------



## Frankie2510 (5. September 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Jup Abomodell,  für jedes schimpfwort muss mann 2 cent abdrücken [emoji38]
> 
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, das wenn im PCGHX Clan jemand ist der DDOS Attacken macht, dann stimmt bei euch gewaltig was nicht und das resultat eines DDOS ist nunmal ein disconnect wegen fehlender Verbindung da muss man sich jetzt nicht rausreden oder das ganze dem betroffenen User zuschieben.


 
Wenn jemand wirklich DDOS - Attacken bei uns machen würde, dann wäre das Resultat ein Ausschluss aus unserem Clan. Ich kann aber nicht einfach, nur wenn einer eventuell meint, einer hätte das bei ihm gemacht, einfach einen aus dem Clan werfen. Wir leben nun einmal in Deutschland und da ist einer so lange als unschuldig anzusehen, bis ihm das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde.
Und dass bei uns im Clan gewaltig was nicht stimmt, dass kann ich auch nicht einfach so gelten lassen, wir sind eine Gemeinschaft mit klaren Regeln, wer gegen die Verstößt, der fliegt raus.


Gruß Frankie

Management PXGHX-Clan


----------



## Frankie2510 (5. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin da relativ flexibel. Da würde ich mich nach dir richten. Ich hätte auch jetzt Zeit. Aber wie gesagt, ich richte mich nach dir.
> 
> Gruß


 
OK,

Ich würde dann Dienstag um 19:45 Uhr vorschlagen, da bin ich zu 100% im TS. 

Frankie


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. September 2014)

Frankie2510 schrieb:


> OK,
> 
> Ich würde dann Dienstag um 19:45 Uhr vorschlagen, da bin ich zu 100% im TS.
> 
> Frankie


Alles klar. Super 

Bis dahin, frohes Schaffen und trotz Arbeit, ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß


----------



## Shona (5. September 2014)

Frankie2510 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand wirklich DDOS - Attacken bei uns machen würde, dann wäre das Resultat ein Ausschluss aus unserem Clan. Ich kann aber nicht einfach, nur wenn einer eventuell meint, einer hätte das bei ihm gemacht, einfach einen aus dem Clan werfen. Wir leben nun einmal in Deutschland und da ist einer so lange als unschuldig anzusehen, bis ihm das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde.
> Und dass bei uns im Clan gewaltig was nicht stimmt, dass kann ich auch nicht einfach so gelten lassen, wir sind eine Gemeinschaft mit klaren Regeln, wer gegen die Verstößt, der fliegt raus.
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich stimmt bei euch was nicht, siehe die Diskussion hier.

1. Warum habt ihr die Leute gebannt? (Keine Ausreden sondern Fakten und Beweise)
2. Warum müssen die Leute erst hier einen Thread aufmachen damit sie gehört werden?
3. Warum kommt ihr so spät um das ganze auszudiskutieren und habt das nicht schon an den Tag gemacht bevor ihr sie bannt?
4. Warum können Gäste bei euch ander anstupsen?

Punkt 3 musst du nicht beantowrten das hat ein Kollege von dir schon getan!


pcghxeXam schrieb:


> *kurzes Statement vom Management.*
> 
> Ich war ebenfalls im Channel und habe mir die "Diskussion" mal angehört.  Nachdem ich gemerkt habe dass ihr euch einfach nur lustig über uns  gemacht habt und grade mit dem toll inszenierten Asthmaanfall völlig vom  Thema abgelenkt habt, habe ich dann schließlich veranlasst euch zu  bannen. *Wir haben besseres zu tun als mit Leuten zu "diskutieren" die  von vorn herein nur unsinn im Schilde führen.*
> 
> Wenn iDurex oder sonst irgendeiner etwas mit euren IPs angestellt haben  soll, hat das definitiv mit nichts mit unserem Management zu tun.



Weil "anstupsten", falls das überhaupt stimmt oder nur eine Ausrede ist, so schlimm ist das man gleich in den Channel reingeht auf die große Pauke haut mit seinem Admin-Emblem sich brüstet und dann die Leute bannt ohne das ganze mal auszudiskutieren und zwar nur die Admins und die User und nicht irgendwelche dahergelaufen Clanmember.

Zu Punkt 4:
Jeder richtig eingestellte Teamspeak, der Admins hat die sich auskennen mit dem Rechtesystem und wie man das richtig zu jeder Gruppe einstellt, weiß das Gäste absolut keine Rechte haben sollte um "Mitglieder" anzustupsen, anzuschrieben oder sonst irgendwelche Prioritäten die sie absolut nicht brauchen.


Bezüglich des DDOS, wenn sogar ein Clanmitglied das ganze bestätigt dann solltet ihr euch nunmal gedanken machen, aber anscheinend ist euch das egal wundert mich nicht, wenn man sich die Beiträge hier ansschaut.


Im übrigen blamiert ihr euch hier richtig und wie man an den Beiträgen der Außenstehen sieht wird das auch noch die Runde machen das ihr absolut Intolerant zu "Gästen" seit, die einfach nur einen Channel auf einem TS Server suchen um in Ruhe zu zocken.


----------



## watercooled (5. September 2014)

Frankie2510 schrieb:


> Ich kann aber nicht einfach, nur wenn einer eventuell meint, einer hätte das bei ihm gemacht, einfach einen aus dem Clan werfen. Wir leben nun einmal in Deutschland und da ist einer so lange als unschuldig anzusehen, bis ihm das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde.



Aber uns vom TS bannen, so haben wirs gerne...


----------



## Frankie2510 (6. September 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber uns vom TS bannen, so haben wirs gerne...


 
Ich habe ein Gespräch angeboten, aber man sieht ja, dass mit einigen kein vernünftiges Gespräch möglich ist. Wenn man sich dann auch so imTS verhält, dann gibt es halt einen Bann.

Frankie


----------



## Buxxdehude (6. September 2014)

Mich würde ja mal das Durchschnittsalter dieser Clan Leute interessieren  .


----------



## MasterBade (6. September 2014)

Dachte ich auch gerade


----------



## pcghxeXam (6. September 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Natürlich stimmt bei euch was nicht, siehe die Diskussion hier.
> 
> 1. Warum habt ihr die Leute gebannt? (Keine Ausreden sondern Fakten und Beweise)
> 2. Warum müssen die Leute erst hier einen Thread aufmachen damit sie gehört werden?
> ...



Hi!

zu 1.: Selbst wenn sich irgendeiner das mit dem anstupsen ausgedacht haben sollte, haben sie nicht mal ansatzweise zugelassen, dass mit ihnen diskutiert wird. Sie haben dünnes Zeug geredet und angefangen zu husten als man was sagen wollte (Asthmaanfall von 3 Leuten gleichzeitig glaub ich bis heute nicht). Das unschuldige im Channel waren tut mir Leid und wie Frankie schon sagte können wir das gern nochmal ordentlich ausdiskutieren. 

zu 2.: Ich glaube nicht dass sie wirklich gehört werden wollen. Der völlig übertriebene und teatralische  Schreibstil der ersten Post hat das ganze einfach nur ins lächerliche gezogen. Dass die unschuldigen Sauer sind kann ich verstehen und es tut mir abermals leid, dass sie da mit reingezogen wurden.

zu 4.: Wir hatten bisher kein Problem mit irgendwelchen Trolls, etc. Es kamen ein bis zweimal irgendwelche Hacker rein die meinten den TS zu hacken wir ihnen keine Adminrechte geben und hier und da ein paar lustige Leute die meinen Musik in den Channeln zu spielen wo gespielt wurde. Da brauchte man auch nicht diskutieren 
In dem Fall wollten wir die Sache klären. Da uns das aber nicht Möglich war mussten wir konsequenzen ziehen. Deßhalb konnte man bei uns als Gast eigentlich alles soweit machen! Wir wollen ein offener TS sein ohne extra Channel für den Clan, etc. Gäste und neue Clanbewerber sollten die Möglichkeit haben Admins, etc. anzustupsen wenn es Probleme gibt. Genau so wie Gäste die normal spielen wollen und gestört werden. Schade dass wir das jetzt wohl ändern müssen.

Wie schon gesagt finde ich es schade, dass sich hier Leute aufregen, die niemand verpflichtet auf unseren ja angeblich so gammeligen TS zu kommen. Was ist denn auch so schwer daran, die Leute, die sich dort drauf befinden einfach in Ruhe zu lassen um in Ruhe gelassen zu werden. Ich sag es nochmal jeder darf auf unseren TS kommen und jeder ist auch willkommen solange er sich ganz einfach mal an die Regeln hält! 

Ich hoffe die Leute die zurecht gebannt wurden haben ihr Ziel erreicht und ihre Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. An die anderen: Ich hoffe ihr könnt drüber hinweg sehen und irgendwann mal in Ruhe mit unseren Leuten oder alleine bei uns zocken. Wir sind dabei unseren TS umzustrukturieren, dass so etwas nicht mehr vorkommt.

Und zu der Altersfrage: Ich bin im Management seit dem 17 (mittlerweile 18). Der Rest ist ebenfalls Ü18 aber es zeugt für mich schon wieder von Kompetenz, dass Leute hier das Verhalten am Alter festmachen. Wir haben bei uns 14-16 jährige die in unseren e-Sport Teams diszipliniert trainieren und spielen können, während Leute die anscheinend schon weit aus älter sind, es nichtmal gebacken bekommen andere Leute die beim zocken sind in Ruhe zu lassen und sich dann auch noch beschweren, dass sie gebannt werden. 

DAS IST DAS TRAURIGE HIER!

MfG MaXe
pcghx-clan


----------



## kero81 (6. September 2014)

Frankie2510 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Gespräch angeboten, aber man sieht ja, dass mit einigen kein vernünftiges Gespräch möglich ist. Wenn man sich dann auch so imTS verhält, dann gibt es halt einen Bann.
> 
> Frankie



Mimimi, Mama der sagt böse Sachen zu mir, Mimimi. Völlig normal das man mit euch nicht vernünftig reden kann. Uuuuuh, dann gibts nen Bann. Der Clan ist doch nur ein RIESEN Witz, für wen haltet ihr euch?! Management Team.... Ihr seid bloß n paar Neerds die Rechte über nen TS Server haben und kein Management Team. Daran sieht man schon wie hochnäsig und eingebildet ihr seid.

17, jetzt 18... Die andern Ü18, also 19 u 20?! Also noch Kinder, war ja klar.


----------



## pcghxeXam (6. September 2014)

Lächerlich 
Du fängst an sinnlos rum zu beleidigen. Spätestens jetzt sollten die Leute sehen wer hier das Kind ist 

Danke für deinen aufschlussreichen und aufklärenden Post!


----------



## Shona (6. September 2014)

pcghxeXam schrieb:


> zu 1.: Selbst wenn sich irgendeiner das mit dem anstupsen ausgedacht haben sollte, haben sie nicht mal ansatzweise zugelassen, dass mit ihnen diskutiert wird. Sie haben dünnes Zeug geredet und angefangen zu husten als man was sagen wollte (Asthmaanfall von 3 Leuten gleichzeitig glaub ich bis heute nicht). Das unschuldige im Channel waren tut mir Leid und wie Frankie schon sagte können wir das gern nochmal ordentlich ausdiskutieren.


Also keine Logs in denen man nachsehen könnte das es stimmt das es ausgedachte war? (Das kann man in den Logs sehen wenn man nur irgendeine Ahnung von TS3 Servern hat)
Mal ehrlich findest du es nicht selbst lächerlich das ihr ohne Beweise in einen Channel geht in dem *GÄSTE FRIEDLICH* zocken und diese rund zu machen, nur weil ein einziger angeblich angestupst wurde?

Da hätte ich dir auch nur Dünnpfiff an den Kopf geschmissen wenn ich völlig aus dem nichts und ohne Grund erstmal angepfiffen werde für etwas das nichtmal passiert ist. Mal davon abgesehen lese ich hier das einer einen Asthmaanfall hatte und nicht 3 Leute....



pcghxeXam schrieb:


> zu 2.: Ich glaube nicht dass sie wirklich gehört werden wollen. Der völlig übertriebene und teatralische  Schreibstil der ersten Post hat das ganze einfach nur ins lächerliche gezogen. Dass die unschuldigen Sauer sind kann ich verstehen und es tut mir abermals leid, dass sie da mit reingezogen wurden.


"völlig übertriebene und teatralische  Schreibstil der ersten Post"
Die einzigen Post die so geschrieben sind sind eure vom Clan, die anderen sind komplett normal und glaubwürdig....
Da ich die Leute auch schon länger kenne und schon vielen Beiträge von ihnen gelesen habe, sehe ich da auch keinen Unterschied.



pcghxeXam schrieb:


> zu 4.: Wir hatten bisher kein Problem mit irgendwelchen Trolls, etc. Es kamen ein bis zweimal irgendwelche Hacker rein die meinten den TS zu hacken wir ihnen keine Adminrechte geben und hier und da ein paar lustige Leute die meinen Musik in den Channeln zu spielen wo gespielt wurde. Da brauchte man auch nicht diskutieren
> In dem Fall wollten wir die Sache klären. Da uns das aber nicht Möglich war mussten wir konsequenzen ziehen. Deßhalb konnte man bei uns als Gast eigentlich alles soweit machen! Wir wollen ein offener TS sein ohne extra Channel für den Clan, etc. Gäste und neue Clanbewerber sollten die Möglichkeit haben Admins, etc. anzustupsen wenn es Probleme gibt. Genau so wie Gäste die normal spielen wollen und gestört werden. Schade dass wir das jetzt wohl ändern müssen.


Erstmal es waren wenn überhaupt "Cracker" da sieht man mal das ihr absolut von nichts eine Ahnung habt. Etwas leichte Lektüre fürs zu Bett gehen: Hacker, Cracker, Script-Kiddie: Eine Begriffserklärung
Das nächste ist, das wenn sie das überhaupt gewesen wären hätten sie sich die Adminrechte einfach geholt den das ist schon bei TS2 nicht schwer gewesen. es gibt nicht umsonst einen TS3 Bot der darauf achtet das dies nicht passieren kann.

Bei Leute die meinen Musik zu streamen oder sich z. B. "Live Essen" nennen ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu Leuten die friedlich in einem Channel sind und nur Euro Truck 2 spielen wollen...



pcghxeXam schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt finde ich es schade, dass sich hier Leute aufregen, die niemand verpflichtet auf unseren ja angeblich so gammeligen TS zu kommen. Was ist denn auch so schwer daran, die Leute, die sich dort drauf befinden einfach in Ruhe zu lassen um in Ruhe gelassen zu werden. Ich sag es nochmal jeder darf auf unseren TS kommen und jeder ist auch willkommen solange er sich ganz einfach mal an die Regeln hält!
> 
> Ich hoffe die Leute die zurecht gebannt wurden haben ihr Ziel erreicht und ihre Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. An die anderen: Ich hoffe ihr könnt drüber hinweg sehen und irgendwann mal in Ruhe mit unseren Leuten oder alleine bei uns zocken. Wir sind dabei unseren TS umzustrukturieren, dass so etwas nicht mehr vorkommt.



Wunderst du dich noch das sich die Leute aufregen?
Ihr habt Mist gebaut und zwar großen, dazu kommt das ihr hier reinkommt und Dünnpfiff redet. Du wirst auch nicht sehen das irgendeiner darüber hinweg kommt, du wirst eher sehen das die Leute euren TS meiden werden und sich einen suchen der wirklich offen ist und nicht so was das ihr da habt.

Wo kann ich die Regeln finden? Und zwar explizieht für den Teamspeak? 
Darf ich raten, ihr habt keine und dann verlangt ihr von den Leuten das sie sich an etwas halten das es nicht gibt?



pcghxeXam schrieb:


> Und zu der Altersfrage: Ich bin im Management seit dem 17 (mittlerweile  18). Der Rest ist ebenfalls Ü18 aber es zeugt für mich schon wieder von  Kompetenz, dass Leute hier das Verhalten am Alter festmachen. Wir haben  bei uns 14-16 jährige die in unseren e-Sport Teams diszipliniert  trainieren und spielen können, während Leute die anscheinend schon weit  aus älter sind, es nichtmal gebacken bekommen andere Leute die beim  zocken sind in Ruhe zu lassen
> und sich dann auch noch beschweren, dass  sie gebannt werden.


Klar machen die Leute die Kompetenz am Alter fest, das war schon immer so und Kinderadmins sind nunmal Kinderadmins und wie man an eurem Verhalten in eurem "offenen" Teamspeak sieht zeugt das genau dieser Kompetenz.
Mal davon abgesehen war ich einmal bei euch damals auf dem BF3 Server und ansich könnte ich das Kinderadmin in Capslock & fett schreiben den das war das was wir erlebt haben.

Ganz ehrlich die 14/15-jährigen dürften ohne die Erlaubnis der Eltern nichtmal die Spiele spielen, zumindest nicht CS oder Battlefield, als erzähle mir nichts das hier jemand was nicht gebacken bekommt.
Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob die nicht auch die Erlaubnis bräuchten überhaupt einem Clan beizutreten, aber egal das ist nicht unser Problem sondern eures.



pcghxeXam schrieb:


> Lächerlich
> Du fängst an sinnlos rum zu beleidigen. Spätestens jetzt sollten die Leute sehen wer hier das Kind ist
> 
> Danke für deinen aufschlussreichen und aufklärenden Post!


 Ich bin ansch nie auf der Seite von kero, aber der einzige der hier belidigend ist bist du und mit dem was er schreibt hat er recht. Ihr seit hochnässig und eingebildet, das sieht man an euren Beiträgen.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. September 2014)

Da mittlerweile ein paar Leute dazu übergegangen sind offene Provokationen auszusprechen, beende ich dann mal das öffentliche Trauerspiel. Warum ausgerechnet hier in diesem Unterforum eine Diskussion angefangen werden musste, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Der Clan selbst betreibt eine eigene Webseite und hat dort auch weitestgehend alles an Aktivität ausgelagert. Dies dürfte wohl allen Beteiligten hier sehr klar sein. Konstruktive Gespräche außerhalb der Öffentlichkeit wurden scheinbar auch nicht wirklich gesucht, bzw. jemals in Betracht gezogen. Dass die (vermeintlich) durch einen Bann geschädigten User genau dieselben sind, die auch hier im Forum gerne die Öffentlichkeit suchen, um zu diskutieren, ist wohl reiner Zufall. 

-CLOSED-


----------

